# Thanks Mike Short



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*A HUGE THANKS* to Mike Short carver of the little guys ,we received our Santa today …. and he looks 10 times better in Real Life …...Picture just does him no Justice …......NOW THE WIFE wants Mrs. Santa ….LOL…....happy wife happy life


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

He's a cute one is it that time of the year already.
I also carve Santas I haven't done new in several years.
But that one give me inspiration.
Nice

Aj


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike sure does some awesome work!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Love it Tony….can understand your wife wanting a Mrs Claus …..


----------

